# New class of power inverter invented



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Interesting. I will have to read the whole article later.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Sounds like oily snake, but if real it would only apply to solar stuff and not EVs without serious scaling.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Sounds like oily snake...


What gave you that impression? Could it be:



> ...has invented a power inverter that employs just a single switching transistor and generates infinite-level voltages.


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

"I need a couple of relays for a project, what do you have?"

"What voltage?"

"Infinite."

"Well, we have some 1.21 gigawatt relays but they don't say what voltage. The mfr date is 1985, so they are pretty old."

"OK, if that's all you got, gimme a dozen..."


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Ha! Let me get my BS boots out.

Unless he's talking about a floating switch that rides along with varying voltage, I smell a rat - no offense, McRat  A DC controller needs only 1 switch. Float it a couple of volts from the top and voila! Infinite voltage!!

The real motive behind the ball of bs is written right there: "Izadian has several patents pending on his invention and is seeking research funding to complete the development" Aha...

JR


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Charged EV Magazine is now reporting this story as well:

http://www.chargedevs.com/content/n...r-inverter-could-lead-lighter-and-cheaper-evs


----------

